# Great Fights ( post up )



## John Ziegler (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 19, 2020)

Good thread idea, Ziggy. I'll add a few when I can get back to the house.


----------



## Grinch (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 21, 2020)

Not the greatest display of skill, but a great display of heart in this one.


----------



## Jin (Nov 21, 2020)

I heard Ziggy vs Toolsteel was a classic.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 21, 2020)

I got Figueroa and Valentina tonite


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I got Figueroa and Valentina tonite



Tyson or Jones ?


----------



## Grinch (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Grinch (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> Tyson or Jones ?


Tyson all
the way


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2020)

Like usual I pick the winners


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## mugzy (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Grinch (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## stonetag (Nov 25, 2020)

Grinch said:


>



Some of the best, without a fukking doubt!!!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 25, 2020)

I’m no UFC fighter, but I’ve had my rounds in the cage. I train children in MMA and Krav Maga. 
ive won some hard rounds and I’ve lost plenty of fights in my days. Love seeing this post. Good stuff.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 25, 2020)

https://youtu.be/VGUlbKjlMBk


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 25, 2020)

mugzy said:


>



Greatest fight ever! My lucky father was in the 5th row!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Nov 25, 2020)

I dont know if this counts, but I got a chuckle


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## dreamscraper (Nov 26, 2020)

Gomi vs Diaz is my fav MMA fight. I really wonder if Gomi went out and partied in Vegas the night before so his gas tank was shit. Gomi was #1 in the world for his weight class at this time and I don't think he took Diaz seriously. 






Kirkland vs Angulo round 1 is so much fun. Not the best in the world like Hagler/Hearns but almost as wild.


----------



## dreamscraper (Nov 26, 2020)

Hagler vs Seales is my fav Hagler KO. Really bad the ref doesn't stop it after the second knockdown but I guess it was a different time.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 30, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Tyson all
> the way



although it was a draw, it looked to me like if it was a title fight 

Mike woulda cleaned his clock right off the bat


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 23, 2020)

sorry Ziggs just now getting to this good idea for a thread.

Clay Guida vs Diego Sanchez sorry no link but a barn burner

Diego vs Kairo is worth a watch


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 23, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> sorry Ziggs just now getting to this good idea for a thread.
> 
> Clay Guida vs Diego Sanchez sorry no link but a barn burner
> 
> Diego vs Kairo is worth a watch



oh hell ya it was up for a while on youtube the full fight not that chopped up one, outrageous !


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 31, 2020)

BKFC has a good bit of action to makeup fer what it lacks in technique. 

Some boxing and MMA vets in there though.


----------



## Big Mikey (Mar 11, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RkjFCMiA00&t=2s

[h=1]Zhang Weili vs Joanna Jedrzejczyk | UFC 248[/h]


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## blundig (Jul 2, 2021)

Anybody got Conor Saturday? Not me . How about Tuivasa v Hardy?  Wonder Boy v Gilbert Burns?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 6, 2021)

If anyone here hasn’t seen any of the fights from the Gatti/Ward trilogy I highly recommend watching all 3.  Doesn’t get much better.


----------



## BustaCapps (Aug 9, 2021)

UFC…Forrest Griffin vs Stephan Bonner

One of the best fights I’ve seen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blundig (Aug 12, 2021)

BustaCapps said:


> UFC…Forrest Griffin vs Stephan Bonner
> 
> One of the best fights I’ve seen!
> 
> ...


May have saved UFC, which was 30 million in the whole before the interest in the Ultimate Fighter show captured the public's imagination. I've always been an MMA nut, since way before UFC, when we just used to save and trade grainy tapes from Brazil and Japan. I'd also love to know how much I've spent buying every UFC, Pride, King of the Cage, Pancrase, Rings, Shooto, World Extreme Cagefighting, Cage Rage, Bellator, Rumble on the Rock, PFL, Rizin, Deep, Dream,  Strikeforce, Affliction, Hook n'  Shoot, etc, etc. This has been my passion. I have every fight ranked and every other nutty thing.


----------



## BustaCapps (Aug 13, 2021)

blundig said:


> May have saved UFC, which was 30 million in the whole before the interest in the Ultimate Fighter show captured the public's imagination. I've always been an MMA nut, since way before UFC, when we just used to save and trade grainy tapes from Brazil and Japan. I'd also love to know how much I've spent buying every UFC, Pride, King of the Cage, Pancrase, Rings, Shooto, World Extreme Cagefighting, Cage Rage, Bellator, Rumble on the Rock, PFL, Rizin, Deep, Dream, Strikeforce, Affliction, Hook n' Shoot, etc, etc. This has been my passion. I have every fight ranked and every other nutty thing.



Yeah it did…that was a hell of a fight…no telling how many times I’ve watched it. I’m a big MMA fan but you got me beat lol. What is your top 5 fights?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blundig (Aug 13, 2021)

OCD helps. That one, Sakuraba/Renzo Gracie, Fedor/Kevin Randleman, Wanderlei Silva/Rampage Jackson and Liddell/Ortiz or Miocic/Cormier II.


----------



## BustaCapps (Aug 14, 2021)

blundig said:


> OCD helps. That one, Sakuraba/Renzo Gracie, Fedor/Kevin Randleman, Wanderlei Silva/Rampage Jackson and Liddell/Ortiz or Miocic/Cormier II.



Solid list…seen em all except for the first one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 19, 2021)

This is the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> This is the greatest thing I've ever seen.


That was cool. You think mma is gonna start doing more shit like this on the bigger stages ?


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 19, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> That was cool. You think mma is gonna start doing more shit like this on the bigger stages ?


Might be tough to get it sanctioned in the US, but damn it would sell tickets. Fook, put that fight in the middle of any UFC card and I'm here for it.


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 19, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> This is the greatest thing I've ever seen.


That would have been so much more effective at celebrating the nobility of the Human spirit ...
if they were naked.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 30, 2021)

So the Jake Paul v Tyron Woodley match went on about as expected. Paul looked sloppy and hittable, with a lazy jab that begs to be countered and 3 round cardio fer an 8 round fight. Woodley meanwhile looked tentative as he has in his last few MMA fights and seemed more interested in running out the clock & cashing a check than in finishing the fight, save fer a left hook in the 4th that might have ended it if he'd followed up his punches.

Can't knock JP fer building up his pro record slowly - this has always been the way in combat sports - but he needs next to fight an actual boxer if he's wanting be legitimate in the sport.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2021)

I can’t beleive woodley that bum lost to jake Paul .. It’s gotta be fake fights


----------



## BustaCapps (Aug 30, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I can’t beleive woodley that bum lost to jake Paul .. It’s gotta be fake fights



Exactly…it’s all about the Benjamins and they both got paid…crazy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blundig (Sep 6, 2021)

I really don't think it was fixed, or it would have been a lot more interesting. Another alternative is Woodley throwing it without Paul's knowledge, but I don't really think that either. It was a total disgrace for Woodley, but he's been practically like a zombie lately. As an mma fan, I'd like to see more mixed fights under mma rules, like when Andrew Toney got tooled by Couture.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 7, 2021)

My girlfriend and I went to a bar to watch UFC.  This was playing.  See what happens at about 1:22.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 7, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> This is the greatest thing I've ever seen.


Send more


----------



## blundig (Sep 8, 2021)

Need sound up for this kneebar sub around 1:15. Two all time greats


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2021)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.es...submits-celine-provost-mma-debut?platform=amp we’ll here we are in the world today . A biological man beats up women and it’s ok ... puke 🤮


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2021)

What do you guys think about that ?? As a guy that’s been training in combat sport since im
A kid I feel disgusted .. This shouldn’t be legal


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 11, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> What do you guys think about that ?? As a guy that’s been training in combat sport since im
> A kid I feel disgusted .. This shouldn’t be legal


I still think this is a closer match than that tranny fighting a man.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I still think this is a closer match than that tranny fighting a man.


What tranny fought a man?


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 11, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> What tranny fought a man?


I'm saying I agree with you.  But a tranny fighting a woman seems more of a fair match than a tranny fighting a man.  But I haven't actually experienced and media showing a tranny fighting a man.  Obviously, the most fair fight is tranny fighting tranny.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I'm saying I agree with you.  But a tranny fighting a woman seems more of a fair match than a tranny fighting a man.  But I haven't actually experienced and media showing a tranny fighting a man.  Obviously, the most fair fight is tranny fighting tranny.


I dont agree with u at all . It’s biologically a man  he should be fighting other men .. I don’t subscribe to the gender bull shit that’s going on in America .


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 11, 2021)

Been in the fight game a long time and at a high level fer a bit.

Didn't have this issue to deal with when I fought Thai - not as many female fighters but those who were fought other women. Don't think I'd ever take a fight with a woman fer sport regardless of what she identifies as. Just crosses a line fer me I suppose.

Fook, I miss being in the ring sometimes.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Been in the fight game a long time and at a high level fer a bit.
> 
> Didn't have this issue to deal with when I fought Thai - not as many female fighters but those who were fought other women. Don't think I'd ever take a fight with a woman fer sport regardless of what she identifies as. Just crosses a line fer me I suppose.
> 
> Fook, I miss being in the ring sometimes.


My main man ! I would love to watch u beat the shit out of someone


----------



## blundig (Sep 11, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/32186035/transgender-fighter-alana-mclaughlin-submits-celine-provost-mma-debut?platform=amp we’ll here we are in the world today . A biological man beats up women and it’s ok ... puke 🤮


Repulsive. Can't change your chromosomes.


----------



## blundig (Sep 11, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Been in the fight game a long time and at a high level fer a bit.
> 
> Didn't have this issue to deal with when I fought Thai - not as many female fighters but those who were fought other women. Don't think I'd ever take a fight with a woman fer sport regardless of what she identifies as. Just crosses a line fer me I suppose.
> 
> Fook, I miss being in the ring sometimes.


I took


----------



## blundig (Sep 11, 2021)

blundig said:


> I took


Took on a woodchuck once. Lost a decision by a wide margin.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 12, 2021)

Tito...mate, just hang 'em up.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 12, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Tito...mate, just hang 'em up.



ironically saw this one last night 

yep time to hang um up 


hes a meat head but all do respect


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Tito...mate, just hang 'em up.


Lol he got knocked the fuck out so nice


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

Holyfield has no business being in that ring ... hes damn near 60 and not in the best shape physically or mentally.. Vitor is still a killer


----------



## blundig (Sep 18, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Lol he got knocked the fuck out so nice





Bro Bundy said:


> Lol he got knocked the fuck out so nice


I loved it. I hate his guts ever since his early feuds with the Lion's Den guys and his insult to Guy Mezger.


----------



## blundig (Sep 18, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Holyfield has no business being in that ring ... hes damn near 60 and not in the best shape physically or mentally.. Vitor is still a killer


The scary part is that Holyfield probably could have taken a lot of shots before getting knocked out, which would have been disastrous. Tito's lack of chin was a blessing.


----------



## BustaCapps (Sep 18, 2021)

McGregor vs Ellen Degeneres 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## blundig (Oct 20, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/32186035/transgender-fighter-alana-mclaughlin-submits-celine-provost-mma-debut?platform=amp we’ll here we are in the world today . A biological man beats up women and it’s ok ... puke 🤮


Absolutely makes me sick. New law in Texas that you participate in sports based upon your gender at birth.


----------



## blundig (Oct 20, 2021)

Any of you guys see Wilder/Fury? Loved it.


----------



## BustaCapps (Oct 20, 2021)

blundig said:


> Any of you guys see Wilder/Fury? Loved it.



Hell of a fight…boxing needed that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Oct 20, 2021)

Might of been Rockys greatest fight.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 22, 2021)

Excited for the Canelo/Plant throwdown
No love lost between those 2

Wondering what Usyk is going to get to to after the AJ victory
Should be an interesting year for boxing, things are in a high note after the Deontay and Tyson fight


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 23, 2021)

blundig said:


> Absolutely makes me sick. New law in Texas that you participate in sports based upon your gender at birth.



Any other way is absolutely ridiculous !


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 24, 2021)

Some big blokes in the cage yesterday. Don't blink...


----------



## blundig (Oct 24, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Some big blokes in the cage yesterday. Don't blink...


Yeah, he's fun to watch. I always root big for him. It's interesting that his cardio even got somewhat better over the years. At first it was atrocious.


----------



## blundig (Oct 24, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Excited for the Canelo/Plant throwdown
> No love lost between those 2
> 
> Wondering what Usyk is going to get to to after the AJ victory
> Should be an interesting year for boxing, things are in a high note after the Deontay and Tyson fight


Here's a quick boxing match inspired by your avatar. https://www.bing.com/search?q=man+p...ANNTH1&refig=01a7565fdb2a44e4bea7f7dbbf787374


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

blundig said:


> Here's a quick boxing match inspired by your avatar. https://www.bing.com/search?q=man+p...ANNTH1&refig=01a7565fdb2a44e4bea7f7dbbf787374


Love that video

Side note

Did anyone see Tyson Fury wants to Train Joshua for the Usyk rematch.

Hope he says yes, AJ could use some non linear training

Would be awesome to see


----------



## blundig (Oct 30, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Love that video
> 
> Side note
> 
> ...


I didn't see that. You're right about the advantage for Joshua. Fury gets the winner I guess.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 3, 2021)

Great hockey fight here, if a bit one-sided. Scott was a wrecking ball.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 3, 2021)

This fight was epic. Especially the 10th rd.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 7, 2021)

Fookin' hooligans. All heart though.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 19, 2021)

Love him or hate him, have to give Jake Paul credit as he worked the entire fight to set up this shot and then perfectly executed it. Watch how he gets Woodley to drop his eyes by focusing on the body and then comes over the top with the right to end it.  

Woodley's not exactly a world class boxer, and he did take the fight on short notice so good on him for doing so, but for a YouTuber Jake handled himself well here.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 14, 2022)

Russian mating rituals confuse me.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 14, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Love him or hate him, have to give Jake Paul credit as he worked the entire fight to set up this shot and then perfectly executed it. Watch how he gets Woodley to drop his eyes by focusing on the body and then comes over the top with the right to end it.
> 
> Woodley's not exactly a world class boxer, and he did take the fight on short notice so good on him for doing so, but for a YouTuber Jake handled himself well here.



Dont have a choice but to give credit where credit is due.
Solid game plan, patience and great execution.

His footwork is greatly improved as well.
He learned the hard way and was caught off balance by Mayweather constantly.

I'm sure hes mostly cocky because that's how you sell tickets and PPV.
Look at Floyd, he made most of his money from people that wanted to see him KOd


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 10, 2022)

Canelo/GGG is in the works apparently
With Canelo putting his title up for grabs

Very excited.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 10, 2022)

This fight changed was a literal game changer. It brought Muay Thai into the light.


----------



## jamin (Feb 10, 2022)

I am useless at embedding videos 😂😂


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 11, 2022)

Meanwhile, in Russia...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491346870102560771


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 2, 2022)

Meanwhile, in Russia...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Love him or hate him, have to give Jake Paul credit as he worked the entire fight to set up this shot and then perfectly executed it. Watch how he gets Woodley to drop his eyes by focusing on the body and then comes over the top with the right to end it.
> 
> Woodley's not exactly a world class boxer, and he did take the fight on short notice so good on him for doing so, but for a YouTuber Jake handled himself well here.


I dont know jake paul from his youtube or disney bullshit..I know him only from fighting and i gotta tell u hes pretty good..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Meanwhile, in Russia...


damn those russian bitches can throw down


----------



## Swiper. (Apr 2, 2022)

r/fightporn
					

r/fightporn: “Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the mouth"  A place to witness all kinds of fights from around the world.




					www.reddit.com


----------



## NbleSavage (May 2, 2022)

Meanwhile in Russia...


----------



## NbleSavage (May 2, 2022)

Come for the tree humping training montage, stay for the disregarded fan interference.


----------



## blundig (May 16, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I dont know jake paul from his youtube or disney bullshit..I know him only from fighting and i gotta tell u hes pretty good..


That was one hell of a shot. And can't stand Woodley anyway, since he pulls the race card every time he stubs a toe.


----------



## blundig (May 16, 2022)

Just belatedly watched Tyson Fury vs Killian Whyte. Boy since he learned to sit down on his punches, to go along with his footwork and boxing prowess, he seems unbeatable.


----------



## Achillesking (May 16, 2022)

blundig said:


> Just belatedly watched Tyson Fury vs Killian Whyte. Boy since he learned to sit down on his punches, to go along with his footwork and boxing prowess, he seems unbeatable.


The fury from wilder 2 and this whyte fight can beat any hw in history. Not saying he would every time or he couldn't be beat by them but this version could beat anyone


----------



## NbleSavage (May 18, 2022)

Come for the nip slip, stay for the satisfying post fight equal rights.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 11, 2022)

Meanwhile, in Russia...


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 21, 2022)

AJ/Usyk was actuslly a decent fight
Usyks movement was fucking crisp.

AJ had more heart than last time, but he couldnt outbox him and Usyk really came forward in the final rounds.

Was shifting in AJs favor mid fight, lots of aggression, but couldnt keep up the tempo.

Usyk has called out Fury







Looks like Fury will be the triple champ if he takes the fight.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 21, 2022)

Also
Not a big UFC fan
But did NOT expext Usman to get fucked up like that.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> AJ/Usyk was actuslly a decent fight
> Usyks movement was fucking crisp.
> 
> AJ had more heart than last time, but he couldnt outbox him and Usyk really came forward in the final rounds.
> ...


AJ is pathetic. He is as stiff as a board and has absolutely no balls. He actually let a man he outweighs by 30 lbs actually push him to get his back off the ropes. He had openings and he's too scared to fire off he's a tentative one trick pony. I gave him 3-4 rds and the 9th uysk allowed him to hit on me to empty out the gas tank. Clear as day when uysk came out aggressively in 10. People get hard over uysk but forget Chisora gave him everything he could handle....you know why? Because he said fuck all your foot work and put his head down and pressured uysk. Fuck all that bunny rabbit jumping uysk does cut off his lead foot and don't let him breathe. Fury late KO or easy UD. AJ should retire or let him n wilder go at it so he can get punched into outter space. Fuckin bum


----------



## TODAY (Aug 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> AJ/Usyk was actuslly a decent fight
> Usyks movement was fucking crisp.
> 
> AJ had more heart than last time, but he couldnt outbox him and Usyk really came forward in the final rounds.
> ...


AJ is an incredibly frustrating man to watch.

Usyk is a FAR better technical boxer, but AJ is a bigger, better athlete.

Alas, AJ's advantages mean fuckall if you don't have to heart to employ them. Ultimately, the better boxer won and I have very little interest in seeing AJ continue to squander his natural gifts. That man simply does not have the heart or mind to compete with the best in the sport.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> AJ is an incredibly frustrating man to watch.
> 
> Usyk is a FAR better technical boxer, but AJ is a bigger, better athlete.
> 
> Alas, AJ's advantages mean fuckall if you don't have to heart to employ them. Ultimately, the better boxer won and I have very little interest in seeing AJ continue to squander his natural gifts. That man simply does not have the heart or mind to compete with the best in the sport.


Andy ruiz took his 0 and his heart


----------



## TODAY (Aug 21, 2022)

The problem for Usyk is that Fury presents the same physical problems as AJ does.

But Fury can also box

And he's a fucking lunatic.

I really don't think Usyk has anything for him.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> The problem for Usyk is that Fury presents the same physical problems as AJ does.
> 
> But Fury can also box
> 
> ...



Agreed
Usyk got better of AJ in the clinch, he eliminated AJs size advantage.

Unfortunately, Fury is excellent up close, so Usyk doesnt have much he can do with Furys mass and skills.

Usyk can also close distance and land shots well, he put on a clinic, of how to get inside and land solid hits.
Fury is a distance master, he has the size, the movement and the footwork to stay in control of the fight.

It will be a fucking rough night for Usyk, when he cant close distance to shots, but when he does he gets mauled


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Andy ruiz took his 0 and his heart


Fucking love Andy Ruiz.
That man has heart


----------



## TODAY (Aug 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Fucking love Andy Ruiz.
> That man has heart


Ruiz isn't anywhere near elite at this point, but I'd rather watch obese Ruiz pour his heart out than shredded Joshua piss himself at the first sign of adversity.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Ruiz isn't anywhere near elite at this point, but I'd rather watch obese Ruiz pour his heart out than shredded Joshua piss himself at the first sign of adversity.



There were a few times im sure, AJ could have pursued for a Knockdown at least.

He put the gas on in yhr middle rounds, then backed off and Usyk retook the tempo.

AJ gets hit and gets scared, then loses


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Ruiz isn't anywhere near elite at this point, but I'd rather watch obese Ruiz pour his heart out than shredded Joshua piss himself at the first sign of adversity.


Then he fuckin does that gay smile after getting his head punched in for 30 seconds straight


----------



## TODAY (Aug 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Then he fuckin does that gay smile after getting his head punched in for 30 seconds straight


Not to mention the weird, butthurt post-fight antics


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Not to mention the weird, butthurt post-fight antics


Tellin you if wilder can get past helineus or however spell it next month set up him and aj let wilder retire him. I don't like wilder but he has a lions heart so I respect him


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Then he fuckin does that gay smile after getting his head punched in for 30 seconds straight






Thats a fear smile bro.

Hes fucking shook


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Tellin you if wilder can get past helineus or however spell it next month set up him and aj let wilder retire him. I don't like wilder but he has a lions heart so I respect him



Fury broke him when he beat the count.

I watched Deontays souls leave his body as Fury got up


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 26558
> 
> 
> Thats a fear smile bro.
> ...


That's how I smile when I see a fat brown butt in front of me....I'm brave tho


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> That's how I smile when I see a fat brown butt in front of me....I'm brave tho



But you know youre in trouble


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Fury broke him when he beat the count.
> 
> I watched Deontays souls leave his body as Fury got up


Right!! But he went out on his Shield that 3rd fight so I tip my hat


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Fury broke him when he beat the count.
> 
> I watched Deontays souls leave his body as Fury got up


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


>


Out of the 9.4 m views i account for easily 2 mill as I watch this then punch air


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


>



Watched that before as well.
Furys story is a fucking rollercoaster.
Im a huge fan of him as a boxer and a guy who went through hell and back with depression etc.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Watched that before as well.
> Furys story is a fucking rollercoaster.
> Im a huge fan of him as a boxer and a guy who went through hell and back with depression etc.


Quick side bar I've sparred w uss Cunningham the gentleman who dropped fury in the beginning of the video. His daughter received a heart transplant and he had to box to provide the care for her. His story always made me sad


----------

